# Batista express scales



## Samalang (Feb 5, 2019)

Just wondering which scales everyone is using that fit nicely under the portafilter. Thanks


----------



## N0rmanski (Oct 15, 2020)

I'm using Timemore black mirror scales.


----------



## 29243 (Feb 8, 2021)

I got some of these: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/0-01g-500g-Electronic-Pocket-Digital-LCD-Weighing-Scales-Food-Jewellery-Kitchen-/174496848253

When I looked I couldn't find much middle ground between cheap and a fortune (e.g. Acaia). These are small enough to fit on my Rancilio Silvia and seem pretty accurate and quick to respond. They're obviously not waterproof, but don't drown them and you should be fine. They came with a little plastic tray, which I tend to leave on to catch any drips (with some none slip mat under)


----------



## Techno (Feb 29, 2020)

Using the Hario v3 Scales with Barista and DTP


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

BenH said:


> I got some of these: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/0-01g-500g-Electronic-Pocket-Digital-LCD-Weighing-Scales-Food-Jewellery-Kitchen-/174496848253
> 
> When I looked I couldn't find much middle ground between cheap and a fortune (e.g. Acaia). These are small enough to fit on my Rancilio Silvia and seem pretty accurate and quick to respond. They're obviously not waterproof, but don't drown them and you should be fine. They came with a little plastic tray, which I tend to leave on to catch any drips (with some none slip mat under)


 Many people use that style of scales but many would not go for the 0.01g range due to possible need to weigh portafilters and water in mugs etc. Given the weight of a typical bean 0.1g is adequate and for setting doses as well.


----------



## 29243 (Feb 8, 2021)

I do have some 0.1g accuracy kitchen scales, but personally quite like 0.01g accuracy. I agree that it's overkill, but it some how feels easier to stop at the right point when pulling a shot.

The main driver for my choice was the thickness. I tend to single dose, so haven't tried fitting a portafilter on it, but weight wise it will be fine. The max weight is 500g, but this is from tare. A bit geeky but I usually use it to weigh 500g of water into my teapot and it copes with no problem.


----------



## 29243 (Feb 8, 2021)

I just checked and as long as your item weighs less than 530g (so it doesn't show overload) then you can tare it to zero and weigh up to another 530g. It does work a bit over this but you have to put the items on before turning it on to register zero with the items on.

Here's a picture of my portafilter balanced on it, plus a tamper for some additional weight.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

I use these, they're perfect. if they broke I would buy the same ones again.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Precision-Kitchen-Function-Stainless-Included/dp/B07S5JS4YG/ref=sr_1_7?dchild=1&keywords=brifit+jewel+scales&qid=1614275708&sr=8-7


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@CocoLoco My mates got those, he loves em.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I've been using these for shots and beans of late

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B075VM7TJH/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They are not too bad for grading air rifle pellets and pretty robust as well.


----------

